#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Plattenentfernung Sprunggelenk >

## rosengarten

Im Februar letzten Jahres hatte meine Mutter sich das Sprunggelenk gebrochen.
Sollte die  Platte und die  interfragmentären Zugschrauben des Sprunggelenks nach einem Jahr entfernt werden, oder lieber nicht?
Sie ist auch noch dazu schwer Übergewichtig.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Das kommt u.a. auf die Lage und sonstige Risiken an. Man kann, wenn die Risiken der Entfernung recht hoch sind, auch darauf verzichten. Das sollten Sie aber mit dem behandelnden Arzt klären, da es aus der Ferne nicht ganz einfach zu beurteilen ist.

----------

